# New Marimba Concerto-Djinn



## davidlockeridge (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey everyone!!!
I performed the Australian premiere of John Psathas new marimba concerto Djinn. This amazing music is with chamber orchestra and features some incredible writing with a real programmatic nature.
Jump onto 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAA24523D23578B67&feature=viewall

have a listen and tell me what you think !!!

David Lockeridge


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool, a premiere! Congratulations.
I liked the program notes on Youtube. I liked the fourth video the best as marimba is one of those instruments which allows for a very visual performance. I wish it had been framed closer! 
Do you play your entire program on marimba and without sheet music?


----------



## davidlockeridge (Sep 20, 2011)

hi luna song....
i play all my music from memory. I am re doing this concert several times throughout 2012 and a professional video will be done. Always good to play music from memory.
i am glad you enjoyed it

www.davidlockeridge.com


----------

